

A catalog of SQL queries to analyze user acquisition, engagement and retention - TheAceOfHearts
https://examples.treasuredata.com/

======
alexatkeplar
Cool! We did something similar for Postgres/Redshift at Snowplow:
[http://snowplowanalytics.com/analytics/basic-
recipes.html](http://snowplowanalytics.com/analytics/basic-recipes.html)

~~~
subv3rsion
At least you made your SQL public.

------
lerchmo
I don't know if I need reading glasses, but that SQL looks a little blurry to
me.

~~~
minimaxir
"Register or Login to view this query."

Yes, it sucks.

